# Suchfunktion



## fuxe13 (16. Nov. 2009)

Hi!

Was ist mit der Suchfunktion passiert? :shock

Ist es nicht mehr möglich, eigene Themen, eigene Antworten aufzurufen?

Schade  oder hab ich was verstellt....nur was?


----------



## bodo61 (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Suchfunktion*

Moin Walter,
gehst du in dein Profil und dann auf Statistiken.
Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbar.


----------



## fuxe13 (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Suchfunktion*

Ich fand die alte Suchfunktion ganz prima. Könnte die man wieder aktivieren?


----------



## Christine (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Suchfunktion*

Hallo Fuxe,

also ich seh da keinen Unterschied der Suchfunktion zu vorher 

Und warum ist dieser Beitrag in der Trashbox??? 

Fragen über Fragen...

hast Du irgendetwas an Deinen Browser geändert? Vielleicht ein kleines Udpate oder so?

 Ich schieb Dich mal ins Supportforum.


----------



## fuxe13 (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Suchfunktion*

Ich wußte nicht, unter welcher Rubrick ich das reinschreiben sollte 

Ich habe auf zwei Browser (Firefox) dasselbe Erscheinungsbild, siehe Foto


----------



## Joachim (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Suchfunktion*

Moin Walter,

du hast Recht - und kaum ein anderer hats bemerkt. 

siehe auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25069

Was du vermisst ist eine Erweiterung der erweiterten Suche, wo man per einfachen klick direkt bestimmte Suchabfragen machen konnte.
Diese Funktion ist bis zum Upgrade übernächstes WE entfernt. Ob es sie danach wieder gibt, muss ich im Anschluss sehen, aber ich denke schon.


----------



## fuxe13 (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Suchfunktion*

Hallo Joachim!

und ich dachte schon, am Browser hat sich was seit einem Update was geändert....

Ich finde diese Suchfunktionen aber super, wäre toll, wenn sie wieder eingebaut würden


----------

